# Join the Swedish Army - because of this commercial



## daftandbarmy (12 Dec 2011)

Brilliant...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGu0ITcoF6c&feature=share


----------



## mariomike (12 Dec 2011)

More on that:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100291.0


----------

